# Breeding Paratilapia polleni



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well the two remaining juvenile Paratilapia polleni I have been growing for almost two years are mature now. I have one male and one female. I keep them in separate tanks in my office to keep them from killing each other but now I would like to breed them. I would appreciate any advice from anyone who has already bred them. Mainly I was looking for:
What size tank is recommended?
Any particular water conditions?
Suitable substrate for spawning?
Any particular conditioning feeds?
And most importantly.... How do I keep them from killing each other?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the $64,000 question Andy, how to keep them from killing each other. I had a pair that bred a few years back in regular Milwaukee pH 7.5 tap water in a 150 gal tank, but because they were with a raucous community of Central Americans, the eggs didn't survive. If the pair can't be trusted together, you might try the egg crate divider method. Since Paratilapia like to hang their spawn on roots or things like that, they may want to attach the eggs to the egg crate, especially if that was the only type structure like it in the tank. 
At least in that way you protect your female in case he gets too aggressive.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice duane. I had considered the eggcrate divider but unfortunately both male and female are about the same size. I think I may give them another 6 months to see if the male can put on some more size and then try it. 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

They would be able to spawn, even though on opposite sides of the barrier, especially if they hang the eggs on it.. I know some people like to put a "door" for a smaller female, but not needed.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I hadn't thought about keeping them fully divided. I may give that a try. Thanks.
Andy


----------

